# uv printer issue



## raandom (Dec 18, 2020)

hi everyone, i have a modified uv printer from china, when i orint one time is printing very nice but after when i start another print is doing to transparent ( like no colors) i use acrorip software maybe someone can help me


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

raandom said:


> hi everyone, i have a modified uv printer from china, when i orint one time is printing very nice but after when i start another print is doing to transparent ( like no colors) i use acrorip software maybe someone can help me


We don't have telepathic vision.
Post photos of the ink containers and a print sample.


----------



## raandom (Dec 18, 2020)

TABOB said:


> We don't have telepathic vision.
> Post photos of the ink containers and a print sample.











i tried to shake well the white ink i read maybe this is the problem on another forum i try it yesterday everything works fine printing good today i going back to my office to make some orders and now again strips and very transparent


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

The correct term is "translucent", and yes your problem is the white ink.
These cheap Chinese conversions don't have a circulation system, and some don't even have agitators in the ink tanks.
It is also possible that the ink is not compatible with the print-head.


----------

